# 05 GTO Exhaust from Stainless Works



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's what seems to be the only 05 catback system available yet:














.






























Cost is $795, Scott @ Stainless Works 1-800-878-3635


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

From what I read in another forum about the 05 GTO exhaust, replacing the mufflers with stright pipes is a highly effective way to obtain a great sounding exhaust, and much cheaper. But I am going to start a new thread or see if anyone on this site has done this Mod. I seem to trust people on this forum more than the other ones.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Nice looking system. Any noticeable increase in hp? :cheers


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I cut my mufflers off my 05,yea it sounds pretty mean especially above 4k.But it might be a little loud for some people.


----------

